# Tennessee Walker Gelding: How tall?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Horses usually grow til they are 7.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Horses usually grow til they are 7.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think you can make a blanket statement such as that, Cowgirls Boots. 

Horses come in such a variety of sizes and breeds, how they mature, really depends on that. For example, a Miniature Horse will be much more mature at three, than a Clydesdale or Shire. I think the 'in-between' size horses, usually get their full height at about 3 1/2 or 4. After that they fill out for a year and a fully mature at about 5.

There are of course, horses who have not had a particularly good start in life, who will suddenly shoot up in height much later. And with horses who have received reasonable care, a lot depends on genetics and how slowly or quickly, their parents reach full height or maturity. The best bet is to look at parents and one will have some idea of how tall their offspring will likely be by about 5 or 6, when you would probably not expect further growth.

Lizzie


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty much what FeatheredFeet said.

I bought two of my TWH's as coming 3 year olds.

The 14.3H fella in my avatar had his height by that time.

The 16.1H fella grew until he was around six years.

Along with quality of care while they are still in their formative years, genetics may also enter into how tall the horse will get.

Regarding uploading pics: I'm not sure if you have to make certain number of posts before you can upload??

They can either be uploaded to your album on Horse Forum then copied into your post.

Or loaded into Photobucket or some other on-line service, then click on the "insert image" square icon in the top bar and copy/paste the URL link

You may be able to post pics directly from a Smartphone but I don't have one, so don't know the process:-(


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I was making a more generalized statement. Most regular sized horses tend to fill out and grow until 5/7. An Appaloosa I use to own is still growing at 7. Doesn't mean all are this way but was a very generalized statement. Apologies for that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

quarter horses tend to grow at a slower rate. I think they go height-wise until about 7 years and then width wise until around 10.

I think walking horses finish out a little earlier but I'm not positive. My first walking horse was in his teens when I got him but my mare was about 5 years old, 9 months pregnant and very underweight. It feels like she may have gotten taller since I've had her but I have a feeling she just put on weight and muscled out.

My guess is you might get another inch?


----------



## CivilWarCavalry (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Cowgirls Boots, FeatheredFeet, walkinthewalk, and farmpony84.

It suppose it depends on the individual horse. I hope he doesn't get much taller. Would like him to stay in the 15 hand range, but who knows what will happen.

Thanks for the reply's.


----------



## CivilWarCavalry (Jun 7, 2013)

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums...5Ib5Nd5M1d5gc51d9618885f19d91_zpse5ca4e40.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums...95I65L85Gdd5g37d5b55626d51e42_zps02dd0031.jpg

this is him.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Horses generally grow height-wise until about five and width-wise until around seven.  So yes, the horse can still grow a bit, but prolly won't reach the height you're hoping. Some will grow in height until about seven, though (my gelding did, lol).


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Not uncommon for them to grow until they are 8 or 9. Most of them stop growing between 5 and 7.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sayin its impossible- i doubt hell get much bigger if he does at all- looks like a solid 15 hands. 

Most of the time (not always) you can kinda tell by how big their feet are and bone structure.. usually a bit leggy when theyre gonna be over 16 hands-- just my opinion.


And welcome to the forum!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

String him and that will tell you how much more he will grow.

Ergot to elbow, pivot and elbow up to withers, where string stops is height.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice looking walker !He has a sweet face


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Some horses won't grow even an inch taller after 3 years of age but will fill out a lot or others are like my husband's draft cross and grow over a hand after that. Very hard to tell. Do you know the heights of the parents?


----------

